# Short periods + nausea/headaches



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi,

I guess I just have some questions about my periods in general and wondering if anyone else has issues like this.

Up until a few years ago - (maybe after my last child's birth - so I guess that was almost 6 yrs!) - I had long, crampy, heavy periods. But for years now I've had much shorter periods, very little if any cramping, and pretty light. For the last year or so - my periods rarely last longer than 4-5 days, sometimes only 2 or 3 - and are only heavy-ish for about a day or two. So, my first question is - is that normal as you get older? (I'm 38) and could having a shorter period make it harder to get pregnant in any way?

Second - this month I started my period, like clockwork, on day 29 - and it was heavy-ish and just lasted about 2 days. For some reason this cycle though, I've had dull headaches every day for about a week before my period, during and continuing on now a day or two later - I also feel sick - but I used to be prone to migraines so I think the headaches and nausea are related. Any ideas of how the headaches might be hormone/menstruation related and what I might not be getting enough of, that could be causing them?

One more question! Does anyone else suffer from depression during their period? I don't get pms, I just feel black *during*. Again, is there something I should be supplementing with to alleviate this?

thanks!!


----------

